
Who Is Johng77536 And How Did He Game Twitter? - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/27/who-is-johng77536-and-how-did-he-game-twitter/
======
alaskamiller
I'm horrified and I honestly hope my stock portfolio won't be affected
tomorrow at morning call.

------
kaytwo
twitter, meet xsrf. xsrf, meet twitter.

------
nickb
Slow news day?

------
imperialman3
sounds like csrf to me.

------
wustl07
John G raped and murdered my wife.

~~~
chengmi
This is a reference to the movie "Memento", however misplaced it may be.

